# looking for someone to weave extensions in for me



## britexpat09 (Nov 22, 2009)

hello,

does anybody know of the best place to go or someone that can come to me to weave hair in, I have the hair extensions already and I have rang several places but can't quite figure out where to go?!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You should find some answers in this thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...her-hair-done-dubai-other-misc-questions.html

-


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I find hairdressers to be a bit of a hit and miss. Apart from getting a few recommendations, you sometimes have to take a chance and just choose one at random. I've been to 4 different hairdressers since I've been here and apart from one who was absolutely terrible, I found that the service was generally ok. 
If you have the time, just drop by and see them at work - you should get a feel for the quality of their work.


----------

